# Lightweight Transport Box for USAT Streamliners?



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

The USAT Streamliners are long, heavy and somewhat difficult to carry around.

Has anyone found a lightweight (hopefully inexpensive and ready made) box for carrying these from inside storage to their outside layouts? This would preferably be something that is quick and easy to load and unload especially if a sudden summer storm approaches. Perhaps it could be water tight to protect the cars if rain came before the boxes had been moved indoors.

I would think that something that held two or three Streamliners would be about as heavy as I could manage.

A heavy wood box would be self-defeating.

I should add that the boxes would have to be carried through doors and then both down steps across grass and gravel and then up stairs to get from storage to the layout so anything that rolls would not work for me. 

On the other hand if someone has found a good solution that works for them but may not work for me go ahead and post it as it may be of benefit to others. I realize I have a similar topic going but this is much more specific - to address just carrying multiple long and heavy items like the Streamliners.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I use long and low plastic storage boxes that are designed to store things under beds. They will hold two cars. I use bubble wrap and foam to hold the cars in place. I have gotten them at Lowes and the Container store. I'm at work now, so I can't give you the measurements. I'll take some pictures and make some measurements later today.

I also use boxes that rolls of printer paper come in. We have a large format XEROX printer, here at work. These heavy duty cardboard boxes make excellent storage containers for cars. I'll take some pictures of those as well. There might be a print shop in your area that uses this paper. The long boxes hold two USAT streamliners or two Accucraft San Juan cars and the shorter box will hold two Accucraft freight cars (1:20.3).

In regard to your other thread, I use a 2 wheeled cart from Northern Tools to move my cars around. Cars in boxes and tubs fit in very nicely, and I can get about 15 or so non-boxed cars in it. 

Chuck N


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, it will be tough finding something lightweight to carry something heavy! Kinda flies in the face of basic physics ha ha! 

I have used the same plastic storage containers, and have found ones that will hold 3 (Target), but they will be difficult to carry without twisting and the lid trying to come off, which is an essential component of their rigidity. 

I think you need to have something on wheels to transport them. You saw my wood enclosures, they can handle a lot of weight because they are 3/4 plywood. 

I had the translucent storage boxes for a number of years, shorter ones for 40" cars, longer ones for passenger. Stacked them 4 or 5 high and rolled on a cart. 

The sun eventually destroys the plastic, so don't leave them where the sun can hit them during the day, or be prepared for short lifetimes. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I find this handy to transport many things from my Train Barn to the layout.................Jim


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is what I use to carry my engines, and my USA pass cars. All are built with scrap cedar, and bed slats (ones that go across to hold box springs) They work really well. I was able to get an LGB loading ramp (orange one) off "evil bay" the other day now I will attach it to engine carrier and make it so it is detachable, and be able to switch between the engine carrier and pass car, and or rolling stock and be able to run engines off to track or back up to the carrier and into. I am battery powered to be able to do this. Regal







engine carrier









pass car carrier 









My freight cars I just leave set up in garage, and run them out to the track and back up to the garage when i am finished with them, no carrying and re-setting up on them have about the length of the garage for a string of whatever, and will eventually probably have a switch in there for pass car set-up!!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry:

Here are pictures of the cart that I use along with the boxes.










I can also haul up to 16 freight cars. 8 on the bottom and then 8 on top of those.










There are two sizes of light weight XEROX boxes that I use. The smaller one is suitable for freight cars. It is 6 1/2 " x 13" x 25".



















The larger XEROX box holds 2 USAT streamliners. It is 6 1/2" x 13" x 36 1/2".



















The plastic under bed box is 6 1/4" x 16" x 38". 



















All of these measurements are inside dimensions.

The boxes are light weight and very sturdy. 


Chuck N


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the comments so far (I hope there will be more).

The carts have opened a new dimension I had not thought about which would be transporting the boxes from the shop to the layout. I have a cart such as Jim's but currently the center of our driveway has about a one foot deep rut washed out in the center of it and the ground/gravel is so rough here it would really bounce anything in the cart pretty badly.

Chuck's cart and boxes represent a different concept. With its much larger wheels it may be something that could work.

Of course it would help if I had a better idea of what it is that I am looking for but I don't.

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry:

The larger wheels really help when going over uneven ground. The cars don't get bounced around very much.


Chuck N.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Taking a much large step, why not build a small railway to transport your trains from the shed to the railway. Make it loop back so you can ride from your house to the layout and back. Pete Eggink built a ride on 7-1/2" gauge railway in his backyard and made all the rolling stock out of wood. Calvert Central Pete was telling me last summer that he was building this for about $5 a foot, including the ballast. Trains are battery powered. Just something else you might not have considered.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck where did you get that cart at? Pretty neat. I use plastic totes for my cars, been running them over in the wheelbarrow, but they don't sit real level.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry:

I got it several years ago from Northern Tools and Equipment. I just went to their web site and couldn't find it. 

At least under the search names I gave it.

Chuck N


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_7194_7194

Jerry:

I finally found it at Northern. 


yard cart

Chuck N


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, but that is pretty pricey. Neat though!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry:

I agree that it is a little on the pricey side, but I decided to get it because of the time it would save in setup. I used to carry out between 3 and 6 cars at a time. now I can take 10 or more out in a single trip. If my cars are boxed, I can take out several boxes with the cart at a time and one box at a time without the cart. It has made life a lot easier for me and I'm glad I bought it.

Chuck N


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By markoles on 26 Jul 2010 01:48 PM 
Jerry,

Taking a much large step, why not build a small railway to transport your trains from the shed to the railway. Make it loop back so you can ride from your house to the layout and back. Pete Eggink built a ride on 7-1/2" gauge railway in his backyard and made all the rolling stock out of wood. Calvert Central Pete was telling me last summer that he was building this for about $5 a foot, including the ballast. Trains are battery powered. Just something else you might not have considered. 


Hi Mark,

I looked at the AccuCraft ride on at HAGRS. Marilyn saw it too and she was not amused.









Actually I think (and hope) that my building days are over. Marilyn will retire next year and my toy train budget will probably drop to around zero.

A friend has a ride on that runs about 1 1/2 miles. Every time I see it all I can think about is "who cuts all the grass along the tracks?"

The issue is a non-starter anyway because the layout I am using the Streamliners on is land locked by our circular driveway which is why I ended up expanding under the house.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By chuck n on 27 Jul 2010 06:14 AM 
Jerry:

I agree that it is a little on the pricey side, but I decided to get it because of the time it would save in setup. I used to carry out between 3 and 6 cars at a time. now I can take 10 or more out in a single trip. If my cars are boxed, I can take out several boxes with the cart at a time and one box at a time without the cart. It has made life a lot easier for me and I'm glad I bought it.

Chuck N 



Hi Chuck,

I agree with (the other) Jerry in that while it is very likely worth it, it would be cost prohibitive for me. Still, I really like the concept and I may see if I can find (or make) something very similar. The big wheels are what to me are most attractive about it - plus with two rather than 4 wheels it would be easier to pull across rough ground.

One problem with a cart for me would be where to leave (park) it with the tubs of cars. Another problem would be that it would not get through doors or up stairs which means that storage would be limited to cart accessible space.

I am starting to form an alternative plan where (if they fit) I may park the Streamliners on an existing yard with R3 turnouts if I can talk myself into (and finding a place to) move other stuff on that layout elsewhere. The problem is that the Streamliners take up SO MUCH space to leave them parked somewhere.

Thanks for the ideas,

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry X2:

I store my trains in the garage. We've been here since 1993 and the cars (automobiles) have yet to see the inside of the garage. It is a relatively level path from the garage around to the backyard with the trains--no steps. The cart stands on it's end in a garden shed when not in use. It is all aluminum, so it could be left out side.


Chuck N


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Chuck,

In my case the driveway is between the layout and the shop and there currently is about a one foot rut that rain washed out in the middle of the driveway (we live on a hill). I've yet to figure out how to fill the wash out without the next rain washing the gravel out again. Asphalt or concrete would probably be too expensive.

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Plywood to span your 'washout'


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

I finally put the whole train on the layout and ran it this morning. As I was moving cars in and out of the crawl space it became apparent that the aluminum cars cannot handle even 8' diameter curves without derailing.

That made it clear that I was not going to drive or push the train anywhere to park it. It also made it clear that I was not going to end up hauling each and every car one at a time from inside storage to the layout which means the shop is the only storage option I have short of building a shed or something.

I started thinking about a dolly that converts to a cart which I've loaned our daughter but then I saw a 2 wheel wagon I bought a few years ago for hauling wood and never used. It is lightweight enough that I should be able to lift and pull it by its tongue and if necessary put a drop down front wheel on it. I'll get the plastic boxes with covers at Walmart so if it rains, as long as I first get the coaches into the plastic boxes it will not matter how fast I get the boxes moved to the shop.


Regarding the rut in the driveway, I looked at it again and I guess I could pull the trailer across either above or below where the rut is in the driveway at least until I can do something about the rut.


That brings up another question in that the shop is a steel building that is insulated but still gets very hot and humid in the summer and very cold in the winter and very damp when there is a lot of rain outside. There is an office in the shop where I keep minimal heat and cooling on but space is quite limited and the coaches will take a LOT of space to store them. 

My question is about the effect of storing the aluminum cars in plastic boxes in an area that gets hot, cold and damp. Does anyone store their USAT coaches in such an environment and if so what sort of problems does it lead to? 

Would it be practical to try to use something to keep the coaches dry inside the boxes?

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry:

The USAT streamliners will handle Aristo wide radius curves (10' diameter) with out any problems. There is a fair amount of overhang though.

I keep mine in an unheated uninsulated garage that is attached to the house. It gets cold in the winter and hot in the summer and if it is damp outside it is humid in the garage as well. So far no problems with either the cars of cardboard boxes.

Chuck N


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Chuck,

I went to Walmart and got those plastic boxes like yours. That should make it easy to get the cars off the track and into the boxes in a hurry if rain is approaching as it was today.

It may be possible to get two plastic boxes side by side in the trailer and then stack them from there. If I got two boxes wide by three high that would handle all the coaches in one trip.

The cardboard idea is good in that perhaps the cardboard would tend to absorb the moisture and keep the cars dry. Your garage is probably wood compared with the steel shop and I would think the wood would keep it somewhat drier than a metal building. Often when it rains awhile outside the entire concrete floor in the shop gets visibly wet so I would be very concerned about the dampness. For now the main issue is getting the cars moved to and from the layout and your idea of a cart has really helped there.

Regarding the curves, the outside layout has 15' diameter curves or wider but the sidings outside and in the crawl space are all R3 LGB ones so the train with the USAT coaches will be limited to staying on the mainlines.

With all the talk over the years about wide curves and long trains I never realized how much more complicated it is to deal with them. It has pretty much killed my plans for adding a few MoPac coaches to the other layout since the inside mainline and all the turnouts are R3. I'm glad now that I could not find any.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry:

Except for a side door in the garage, where when then wind is from the wrong direction, the floor stays dry. 


I hope the plastic boxes work out.

Chuck N


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Jerry,*
* I have plastic boxes that hold 3 streamliners each. I haul them around a lot. I am not sure they still make these boxes. If I ever find them again, I will buy several. When I take my Santafe passenger train with me it take 7 boxes. 15 cars and 4 E-8's. Although it looks better out of the boxes, nothing like a 52ft chrome train running around a track. Last year my Pennsy E-8's and 8 Streamliners where left in the garage all year in there plastic boxes with no problem. Thanks, Rex*


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

Out here Ace Hardware is running an add for the following fold-up cart for $20 after rebate... 

http://www.acehardware.com/product/...2683&kw=cart&origkw=cart&searchId=49876413303


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

I found these Rubbermaid underbed storage boxes at the local Walmart for $13 each. They also had a $20 discount with a new Walmart card so I got the card. I'll cancel the credit card in a few months as I hate WM (GE) credit. They once took 5 months to refund a $200 overpayment I had accidentally made (5 months to get my own money back).










While the boxes are wide enough for more than 2 coaches the interior space taken up by the wheels will limit the number of coaches per box to two.

They also had these Sterite ones for (I think) $19 at the store but much cheaper ($49 for 4) on-line with free shipping:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-66-Quart-Ultra-Wheeled-Underbed-Box-Set-of-4/8282901

When I measured them at the store I think the Sterite ones were only 26" between the indents for the handles which would be too short.

This morning I noticed an old blanket which struck me as perfect for cushioning so I've cut it into 4 pieces which will line 4 of the boxes to protect the coaches. Then I cleaned out enough of the shop to get to the trailer and get it outside. It will only hold 1 wide of the boxes but should carry at least 3 at a time (6 coaches). I may then go looking for beds with nothing under them for longer term storage of the boxes and coaches for when the newness rubs off and I get back to running other trains that will be a lot less trouble to get to the layout and run.

Little by little I am making progress.

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The wheels are a little annoying, but they help lock the stacks when moving the boxes because they fit into depressions in the lid below.

Chuck N


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Sometimes I get lucky and this is one of those times.

I finally got the trailer out of the shop only to find that it was quite unmanageable without a 3rd wheel and handle. I was looking for something to use for a handle when I noticed one of the 4 wheel wagons (with the small wheels) so I emptied it, cleaned it and found that the boxes fit nicely inside it. I got the boxes with the cars in them to the layout but found the trailer to be so heavy and my hill so steep that it was a real hassle moving it around with or without the boxes on it.

As I positioned the boxes so they would be handy if it looked like rain I remembered the shelving inside the garage with spare gazebos on it. About then a friend arrived with his Dash-9 he wanted me to put a sound unit in and he helped me remove the gazebos from the shelving (they can go in the shop later). When I checked it I found that not only did the 6 Rubbermaid boxes fit (sliding very nicely on the wheels) but I could stack them 3 high leaving room for an easy fit of up to a dozen boxes on the shelves.

The way it worked out I can now carry the cars in the boxes (2 coaches per box) one box at a time a few feet to the track where the box can be unloaded or later reloaded. No doors, no steps, no trailers to mess with. Its the next best thing to being able to drive them out.

I appreciate all the ideas and suggestions as I ended up with a solution that is perfect for me and I doubt I would have thought of it without the suggestions on this topic.

Jerry


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I use the same cart as Jim and it works out very nice. I wanted to cut a hole in the barn, put a doggie door in that spot. My wife said no way and the next day bought me the cart. Doggie door still would have been better.
Mark
http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/


----------

